# الاصطناع



## eddie85

ما معنى هذه الجملة: "لأنهم اصطنعوه اصطناعًا"؟ العبارة مأخوذة من كتاب "الفلسفة القرانية" لمحمود العقاد.

السياق كما يلي:

وقد رأيت أناسًا يبطلون الأديان في العصر الحديث باسم الفلسفة المادية، فإذا بهم يستعيرون من الدين كل خاصة من خواصه، وكل لازمة من لوازمه، ولا يستغنون عما فيه من عنصر الإيمان والاعتقاد، التي لا سند لها غير مجرد التصديق والشعور، ثم يجردونه من قوته التي يبثها في أعماق النفس؛ لأنهم اصطنعوه اصطناعًا، ولم يرجعوا به إلى مصدره الأصيل.


----------



## WadiH

أي قاموا بصناعة شيء مشابه للدين من عناصر أخرى (كأنه دين synthetic) بدلاً من الدين الحقيقي، لذلك فهو يفتقد للقوة التي يبثها الدين الحقيقي في أعماق النفس.


----------

